# Solved: Download images from a Motorola v3 to a PC



## coineeze (Jul 1, 2004)

I am trying to download or transfer images from my Motorola V3 Razr phone to my PC (running XP) via a USB to mini-USB cable. I have managed to find drivers which allow the phone to charge via the cable to the PC, but have so far been unsuccessful in being able to transfer pictures from my phone to my PC. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

You need a Motorola phone filesystem manager like P2K Tools to transfer files to and from your phone.

It can be had here:
http://www.e398mod.com/content/view/165/28/


----------



## coineeze (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you for your quick response. I feel kind of dumb, but I downloaded it and have it displayed on my desktop, but don't know how to get it to work. My PC is apparently having difficulty in locating the necessary drivers. I tried to point the Add Hardware wizard to the downloaded files for P2K Tools without success. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step is to get the RAZR recognized as a modem. Do you see this under modems in Device Manager?


----------



## coineeze (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, it's shown as Motorola USB Modem in Device Manager


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use www.mobtime.com tools for my transfers, but the other program will be cheaper.


----------



## coineeze (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks very much. I'm all set.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

